# Micro Sword



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

looking for a grassy type plant. does microsword get tall? what are other types of grassy plants the grow tall in low-medium light? thx


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Microsword doesn't get tall. If you are looking for a tall grass looking plant, go for Jungle Vals or any Valisneria. If you are lookign for something short, dwarf saggitaria is a good choice for a lower light tank. Supposedly, it can reach 6" in lower light situations but it stays short in my low-light tank.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> Microsword doesn't get tall. If you are looking for a tall grass looking plant, go for Jungle Vals or any Valisneria. If you are lookign for something short, dwarf saggitaria is a good choice for a lower light tank. Supposedly, it can reach 6" in lower light situations but it stays short in my low-light tank.


x2


----------

